# Sadzīves tehnika >  Saplīsa veļasmašīna.

## Elfs

Veļmašiņa visulaiku dara kautkādas programmas sākuma darbības- pielej ūdeni, pagriež, un atkal pielej un pagriež.
Skatos, ka negriežas tas mehānisko smadzeņu barabāns.
Viņu griež tāds mazs motorītis, kas galā?
uz cik voltiem tas motoriņš parasti, ir maināms vai remontējams??

----------


## abergs

Ceru ka ne arhaiskā "Vjatka" ? Tai bij uz 220V. Par jaunākām neesu specs...

----------


## Elfs

aqua 1000t
domāju ,ka tas motorītis...nekādi volti viņam gan nepienāk uz spailēm- mērīju gan uz AC 500 līdzstrāvu slēgt uz mazākiem voltiem bailes takā- mosh kāds zina cik tur īsti parasti ta barošana?

----------


## next

Nekad neesmu ar vesheneem kraameejies, diletanta pieckapeika.
Man domaat tas motoriitis griezhas tikai tad kad laikaa defineetas proceduuras notiek.
A uudens pildiishana un tamliidziigas darbiibas ierobezho citi deveeji.

----------


## Elfs

arī neesmu nekad krāmējies, bet domāju,ka motorītis griežās visulaiku griezdams attiecīgo perfokarti no starta līdz stopam

----------


## ansius

klasisks gadījums, programmators "vainīgs" - neizprotot procesus saremontēt šādi nesanāk, tas motorītis griežas tiki tad kad konkrētais cikls ir pabigts un ir saņemti vajadzīgie signāli no devējiem. kaut vai tad ja piemēram neizdoas uzņemt ūdeni jo vaŗsts bojāts 0 nekas tur negriezīsies, nedz arī kamēr nav izsūknēts u.t.t. no kurienes izrāvi, ka viņam ir visu laiku jāgriežas?

programmators ir pēdējā vieta kur meklēt vainu, PĒDĒJĀ!

pārbaudi vārstus, ūdens līmeņa sensoru, temperatūras sensoru. Tālākais ir minējumi nezinot konkrēto veļas mašīnas modeli.

ieteikums - pirms esi galīgi visu salaidis dēlī (nezinātāju "labotas" mašīnas ir ļoti grūti tiešām sataisīt) pasauc kādu meistaru, kas zina kā tas darāms.

----------


## Elfs

nesaukšu meistaru!
"padomju cilvēka" raksturīgākā pazīme- viņš ir pārliecināts, ka ar visu var tikt galā pats.... :: 
ok. ok, skaidrs...
tad visdrīzāk līmeņa devējs. temperatūras diezvai-uzliku lai nesilda ūdeni- un tas pats rezultāts.
A uz kāda principa darbojas tas līmeņa devējs? pludiņš takš diezvai...

----------


## Texx

Varbūt ūdens līmeņa vārsts aizsērējis. Bet vispār tā tāda minēšana sanāk neredzot uz vietas. IMHO prātīgāk un lētāk ir pasaukt meistaru, nekā tagad nedēļām pa vakariem čakarēties.

----------


## Tārps

Mūsdienu gudrās mašīnītes pašas pasaka priekšā, kur kas sāp. Parasti mirkšķina ar tām lampiņām, tikai jāzin un jāprot viņai pajautāt.
Kā to izdarīt var izlasīt manuālī vai pajautājot Googles tantei.

----------


## Elfs

Nav tik moderna mašiņa-nav nevienas pašas lampiņas...

Tātad: kautkādos režīmos mazgāšanas viņa ielej ūdeni kādus 4 cm trumulī-tajā kuru veļa pulē.. ::  un groza šurpu turpu- tātad ūdžiņa pieliešanas vārsts darbojas, un viss kas saistīts ar galvenā motora vadību arīdzan. Līmeņa devējs tad sanāk ka arī darbojas.

Centrafūgas režīmā-izpumpē to ūdeni ārā,tad griež ātri utt. vairakas reizes-tātad atsūkšanas sūknis arī ir ok. Vēl beigās mehāniskā smadzene arī pagriežas uz stop un viss apstājas-tātad tas mazais motorītis arī ir ok.

Paliek kas tad vēl ?

Paliek temperatūras devējs gļuko-pamēģināšu vēlreiz ar auksto ūdeni. Vai līmeņrādis neadekvāts...

----------


## abergs

> Paliek kas tad vēl ?


 Sameklēt shemu un pārbaudīt visu motoriņa ķēdi...

----------


## Elfs

nemeklēšu shēmu! padomju cilvēkam vajadzētu tikt galā arī  bez interneta...  :: 

Nu re!
ar aukstu ūdeni izmazgāja man vienu zeķu porciju,ka prieks!
Tad sanāk ka ūdens sildītājs ir kirdik !
Paldies visiem par idejām!
Mazgāšu ar aukstu kamēr uznāks luste gāzt to mašīnu vēkšpēdus un meklēt tās spirāles.... ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Tev gan attieksme pret darbu jokaina.

----------


## Texx

> nesaukšu meistaru!
> "padomju cilvēka" raksturīgākā pazīme- viņš ir pārliecināts, ka ar visu var tikt galā pats....
> ok. ok, skaidrs...
> tad visdrīzāk līmeņa devējs. temperatūras diezvai-uzliku lai nesilda ūdeni- un tas pats rezultāts.
> A uz kāda principa darbojas tas līmeņa devējs? pludiņš takš diezvai...


 Cienītais, ko tad Jūs te jaucat gaisu. Vienbrīd ar aukstu nemazgā, pēc tam atkal it kā mazgā. Bet spirāli pārbaudīt var elementāri, izmērot pretestību uz galiem. Vai arī kā Jūsu padomju cilvēka gadījumā ar kontrollampu  ::

----------


## Elfs

Nu jā,atvainojos par gaisa jaukšanu, vienbrīd ar aukstu likās ka nemazgā,bet laikam biju sapinies meistarībā... :: 
Attieksme... varbūt dīvaina....neesmu radis uzreiz visu jaukt un pētīt līdz skrūvītei, itkā pasaulē citu darīšanu nebūtu...
noņēmu vāku tik un re! Biku šad un tad padarbinot- viss noskaidrojās.. :: 
Ir tač man i testeris,i signālģeņģeris un pat oscils  :: ...vnk patīk ērmoti izrunāties  ::

----------

